# half tone transfers?



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys, completely new to pressing shirts, i only have past experience with outsourcing my art to screen printers...and was wondering if there are any custom heat transfers that allow a halftone?

For example, If I had a " 1 color " ( black ink ) image, which was basically a grayscale raster image....would there be a way to make customized heat transfers of that art using halftones etc. like they do in traditional screen printing? Something that was printed with halftone to release paper that could be pressed onto a shirt.

-thanks 

mike


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Most who print plastisol transfers use a thicker layer of emulsion on the screen which limits the size of the dots that can be printed. I have printed 35 lpi halftones on transfer paper effectively. God Bless.


----------



## emaugust (Sep 6, 2007)

Most plastisol transfer vendors offer process printing in their ransfers so I imagine a 1 color gradient is doable easy.


----------



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

emaugust said:


> Most plastisol transfer vendors offer process printing in their ransfers so I imagine a 1 color gradient is doable easy.


yea i'm pretty sure the 4c process printing can handle it...but than again it's a major markup in price for 4c, when essentially only 1 color ink is needed.

guess that's why I am trying to figure out why I don't see much info on 1 color w/halftone.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

It's probably going to be a one color price. Why not call a couple of them?


----------



## MLdigital (Nov 23, 2010)

ole Jobe said:


> It's probably going to be a one color price. Why not call a couple of them?


yes that's my best bet, I was just trying to gather some general knowledge before I jump into any ordering...

I do a lot of designing for misc tshirts for the last few years, and now I am having a lot of fun applying graphics myself through heat press....it's just a whole new world for me so I am a fish right now!

thanks!


----------



## RoseAurum36 (Dec 21, 2013)

Does anyone know a vendor that can print decent looking halftones? I've been ordering through SEMO and they said they can not do them in any dpi resolution


----------



## alstonink (Nov 10, 2009)

we have used ryonet for our transfer paper, we can pull off 40lpi and maintain 90% of the halftones once transfered. Its a fun process...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Off the top of my head ... Howard Sportswear, great company to do business with.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's one I did at 35lpi on a 156 screen. It came out nice. If you don't have any luck finding a vendor let me know I could probably print you some.


----------



## RoseAurum36 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm looking to get this printed(this is just a small chunk of the whole design; I was going to gang it on the next transfer order I placed to test but ended up not doing that), with plastisol or some real ink that'll be high quality and not peel or crackle, I'm kinda hoping to be able to print it on a melange or poly cotton tee but I can compromise for the sake of maintaing quality, it's a 30dpi vector in illustrator that I made with the phantasm plug in that I exported as a jpeg, and if it'd be impossible or close to what would you guys recommend in revising my art?


Sorry for the cluttered request I just want to try and give the clearest explanation I can! Thank you so much guys!!


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Might be tough to keep all the detail at 30dpi but you don't know until you try. Just make sure your pallet is perfectly smooth. Any little imperfection will show up in the halftones. Also you want a sharp fairly hard squeegee.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I would suggest for this design vinyl printed with solvent inks. Washability better than plastisol transfers.


----------



## RoseAurum36 (Dec 21, 2013)

So what would you recommend I do in terms of design? I'm not a screen printer, I just design and have a heat press, do you know of any vendors who can make transfers od detailed halftones or if that is even possible?


----------

